
Ask HN: Why did Techcrunch change “cab” to “Uber” in their Cheryl Yeoh coverage? - bradhe
Not to distract from the main story here, but I found it interesting that Techcrunch decided to editorialize the pull quotes from the source blog. Anyone know why they&#x27;d decide to do that in their coverage?<p>I&#x27;ve included highlighted screenshots of the source blog and the Techcrunch coverage, one in iOS Safari and one in Chrome for iOS.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;VpVm2
======
eplanit
I think the only significance of the edit is in what one reads into it. To me,
it's like saying "Joe drank a soda" instead of "Joe drank a Coke". In the
context of the story, the brand name doesn't seem to matter. Whether they
called Uber or the Yellow Cab Company, the gist seems to be that some people
left and hired a ride.

------
malandrew
Link to the original story?

